# .....



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.. your profile needs help :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## extrac (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

In NC you are only allowed to use w-2 "bonified employees" no 10-99's.
The board will allow us to use electricians from a temp service.
That's what I do on bigger jobs. I've not thought of the union route.
I have had good luck in the past with firemen.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cannot answer till you tell us where you are from at a minimum, in your profile.

And why are you signing?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree, I'm a firefighter and a total d-bag!


Sorry, I couldn't resist. 


Welcome to the forum!


----------

